#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-18
<meeting> * Translation has started for English on #ubuntu-us-dc-en
<meeting> <kjcole_> Odd... I'm not sure why this was offered as a SugarLabs channel... Musta been something I did. ;-)
<meeting> <kjcole_> And this amazing product translates English to... English. ;-)
<meeting> * kjcole_ on #ubuntu-us-dc-en has left
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-19
<meeting> * Translation has started for English on #ubuntu-us-dc-en
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-20
<kjcole> Another late night at work. Tomorrow I'll be at OLPC Learning Club in the morning, and POSSIBLY the Beginner Python Sprint at Radio Free Asia in the afternoon.  Then, if I'm not dead yet, Taste of India.
<kjcole> Ta-ta.
<edrz> oh. right. python sprint thing ... hmm. guess it's mostly over by now.
<edrz> anyone else planning on TOI tonight?
<kjcole> Looking unlikely that I'll make Taste in any timely fashion...
<bcurtiswx> im in western PA.. no way I make it
<maco> whatcha doin in my stomping grounds?
<bcurtiswx> im in nothern western PA... west of coudersport PA at my fiancee's relatives
<bcurtiswx> roulette
<maco> ah
<kjcole> Taste of India may be a bit sparse this evening then.  maco, wazzup w/ you?  You heading that way?
<maco> kjcole: im here
<maco> kjcole: merge wants to know if you still wanna see a movie
<kjcole> maco Megamind?  I'm at Gallaudet at the moment, but that sounds like fun...
<maco> he said there was some movie you wanted to see that he couldnt remember what
<maco> oh the amount of oil in this food when he's not here... O_O
<kjcole> We talked about "Megamind" and then he mentioned another, but I forget what. Wasn't something that stuck with me.
<maco> merge is still in virginia right now. he called me a while ago to see if i was coming up to TOI and i said i was at Staples but going to head that way due to hunger, and that others were busy so probably not a meetup today, and then he mentioned movie and tried calling your house which obviously didnt work
<kjcole> Ah. I assumed he was standing there asking.  So. Shall I call him at home, or is he bound for DC at the moment?
<maco> not sure. ive been talking to him on his cel
<maco> *cell
<kjcole> I don't recall if I have his cell number handy.
<maco> see pm
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-11-14
<fosburg> Type 1 fonts; Question, Adobe type one fonts are for windows and MAC, what OS for type 1 fonts is used for Linux--Ubuntu?
<fosburg> Will Adobe Type 1 (MAC) fonts work with a Linux OS?
<maco> better off asking in #ubuntu, more people
<fosburg> Ok, I try that. Thanks
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-11-13
<bcurtiswx> hi marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> o/
<bcurtiswx> did you ever send me that DCWEEK email, im trying to catch up with e-mails
<bcurtiswx> it's late for it, but I'll try to add info to the website for future reference
<marcoceppi> Oh, I never did. I forgot to write that down in my to-do list
<bcurtiswx> marcoceppi, no rush, if you get some time I can add info to the website so we have it there for the future
<bcurtiswx> marcoceppi, thanks :)
<marcoceppi> np, I'll mail you later tonight
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-11-17
<bcurtiswx> hi hi hi
<ChinnoDog> heya
<crimsun> allo
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-11-18
<ChinnoDog> ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-11-13
<rickspencer3> o/ morning all
<marcoceppi> \o rickspencer3
<ChinnoDog> morning
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi, ChinnoDog either of you guys (or anyone else) planning to participate in vUDS at all next week?
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: Yup, I've got several sessions to run, I'll be "there"
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi, I am working in uberoffice in dupont circle
<rickspencer3> I reserved a conference room for UDS
<rickspencer3> if you are interested, I invite you to join me here :)
<marcoceppi> rickspencer3: sounds awesome
<ChinnoDog> uberoffice?
<rickspencer3> ChinnoDog, yeah, it's 18th and M
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-10
<ChinnoDog> No activity here. :-(
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-12
<swift110_> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-11-10
<adom> Sitting in the Gaylord Resort/Convention Center for our Symposium right now.
<adom> CEO's keynote is 9-10 so we're sitting in lab B-O-R-E-D.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-14
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-15
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-16
<adom> ChinnoDog: were you able to boot from encrypted disk?  I know Ubuntu has that option to encrypt it during installation, but never dabbled with enacting that behavior on a live system
<swift110> ok
<ChinnoDog> adom: The encryption during installation does it backwards from the way I want it.
<ChinnoDog> I am running 14.04 with LVM on LUKS and an unencrypted /boot
<ChinnoDog> Ubiquity installs with LUKS on LVM and unencrypted boot (I think)
<ChinnoDog> I want LUKS on LVM in 16.04 with /boot on LVM/LUKS
<ChinnoDog> oops. I got that backwards
<ChinnoDog> I want LVM on LUKS in 16.04 with /boot inside LVM which is on top of LUKS
<ChinnoDog> HDD <- LUKS <- LVM <- /boot
<ChinnoDog> Grub supports this but I am having difficulty getting it to cooperate.
<ChinnoDog> Ultimately it will be HDD <- LUKS <- LVM <- btrfs <- /boot
<swift110> hey ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> swift110: heya
<swift110> how are you ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. Fighting ansible bugs.
<swift110> oh ok
<swift110_> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-20
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-11-15
<ChinnoDog> adom: Where do work nowadays?
<adom-mobile> ChinnoDog: I've been at Sciencelogic for about 3 years now. I'm a Product Owner for a Dev team. You?
<ChinnoDog> Same place as before. I don't mention it here because logging.
<ChinnoDog> You have a long commute. Ouch.
<ChinnoDog> Short in normal traffic, takes forever at rush hour?
<swift110> hey all
<ChinnoDog> swift110: sup
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-11-16
<swift110> hey all
<adom> ChinnoDog: yeah about hour each way, so in the car 2 hours each day when I drive into office.  luckily I work from home 2-3 days a week now.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-11-17
<swift110> hery
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-11-11
<swift110> hey
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110
